
Deep Learning NLP Tokenizers: How Machines Read - cathalh
https://blog.floydhub.com/tokenization-nlp/
======
cathalh
Hi, This was a post I worked on to better understand how tokenizers are used
in the latest Deep learning models such as BERT and what impact they have on
how those models learn. It was a really interesting and difficult topic to
research so would love any thoughts or feedback on it

